# new labs, again



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

TSH 0.02, up from 0.01,( and two months ago, undetectable)

Free T4 (ref 0.71-1.85) still at .86 (for past two tests, since on Methimazole) 
Free T3 (ref 2.3-4.2) 2.6 (was a 6 prior to methimazole)

Endo still thinks I need dosage INCREASE and wants to test every SIX weeks. I think shes wrong on both counts, and am getting second opinion next week. I was yelled at for going to soon for latest labs, she wanted me to go at 6 week point and I went at about a months time. I am in bottom level of free t4, arent I headed hypo? why would she want an increase, due to TSH? isnt that going to always be off due to Graves'? 
Confuzzzled. 
Thanks as always.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 0.02, up from 0.01,( and two months ago, undetectable)
> 
> Free T4 (ref 0.71-1.85) still at .86 (for past two tests, since on Methimazole)
> Free T3 (ref 2.3-4.2) 2.6 (was a 6 prior to methimazole)


You are correct - Your FT4 and FT3 both indicate a hypo trend, your doctor is dosing you by your TSH which can lag and may also be suppressed by antibodies.

Please refresh my memory - how long have you been on methimazole? What dose?

Go to another doctor and share your concerns, if you increase again you go into a deep hypo hole.

Every endo I have seen relies heavily on the TSH for dosing which is completely wrong - they must have a few chapters in their thyroid session in medical school that preached the value of TSH because they all go by it.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

They're all so darned clueless. Hate it. This one claimed she doesnt dose on tsh and yet yep, seems she does. Grrrrrrr!! Im on 5mg which I requested, down from the 10 she wanted me on, due to recurrent isolated skin.rash. been on the 5 mg for a month, was on ten mg for a month prior to decrease. Im worried the second opinion i go to Tuesday is going to be the same kind of brickhead.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StacyAr said:


> TSH 0.02, up from 0.01,( and two months ago, undetectable)
> 
> Free T4 (ref 0.71-1.85) still at .86 (for past two tests, since on Methimazole)
> Free T3 (ref 2.3-4.2) 2.6 (was a 6 prior to methimazole)
> ...


Actually 4 weeks is too soon as there is a lag time between the TSH and the FREES.

If it were me, I would hang in there for another 6 weeks and reassess.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Testing every six weeks is ideal because that's how long it takes for the thyroid hormones to cycle through. However, my endo lets me test at 4 weeks if I'm feeling hypo symptoms. Your results are almost hypo, so I don't understand why your endo wants to increase your dose. I had a similar problem with my first endo, too. I would suggest you get a second opinion. You might also considering posting a question online (free) to the science writer, Elaine Moore, who specializes in graves. http://www.elaine-moore.com I would have been taking 30mg for several months if it hadn't been for her (you can see my labs below in my signature.) Good luck!


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

slivola said:


> Testing every six weeks is ideal because that's how long it takes for the thyroid hormones to cycle through. However, my endo lets me test at 4 weeks if I'm feeling hypo symptoms. Your results are almost hypo, so I don't understand why your endo wants to increase your dose. I had a similar problem with my first endo, too. I would suggest you get a second opinion. You might also considering posting a question online (free) to the science writer, Elaine Moore, who specializes in graves. http://www.elaine-moore.com I would have been taking 30mg for several months if it hadn't been for her (you can see my labs below in my signature.) Good luck!


Thanks for your input! I am on Elaine Moores site, It's very helpful. Regarding symptoms, I am cold all the time, and I was a walking hotflash for YEARS prior to this... and I am very tired. Other than that, I feel so much better than I did while HYPER, so I dont feel "super" hypo, but I am probably moving in that direction. I went out and bought a sweater to wear around the house, and to contrast, I had recently thrown out all my long sleeved shirts (thats how HOT I was!). lol....


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Just remember that the goal is not to wind up in total hypo... you want to prevent that from happening ideally. Maybe keep your dose but don't increase it and see where you're at in 6 weeks. Good luck!


----------

